# pituitary/secondary hypothyroidism



## Mocknbird2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So, I've been wondering when doctors started to treat secondary hypothroidism. 
After years of super high TSH levels, (at ages 14, 19, 23....26) I finally got treated at the age of 30 (which was about ten years ago and it's taken years to get me anywhere close to normal, but I still fluctuate like crazy) I gained 60 pounds in two months and the docs did yet another thyroid test. THe difference was this time they gave me synthroid. Even then it took a few years, 3 endos and over 100 lbs of weight gain before my labs were "normal"

. Why did it take them SO long?? I've been dealing with hypothyroidism since childhood. My TSH was first measured abnormal (it was VERY high; 17 if I remember correctly) when I was 14. I was overweight for no apparent reason; and this endocrinologist told me everything was fine since my t3 and t4 were normal. That I just needed to eat less. When I told him I didn't eat much already. He gave me a look of disbelief and told me "clearly you're eating too much) So, I starved to be normal sized/thin. You can imagine what that's done for me. I shudder to think of all the things that could've been different in my life if I[d just been treated for my hypothyroidism earlier. My legs aren't straight (knock knees), my hair is super thin, I'm always cold, I'm still overweight despite a normal healthy diet, my skin is dry, my nails brittle and thin, my body temp is rarely over 97; my periods often irregular, etc, I get tired easily........\
I was called lard ass, and subjected to many fat jokes. Pretty frustrating when I was starving most of the time. I rarely ate more than 1000 calories most of my life. ANd I'm a red head with freckles to boot so I was treated like a freak show most of my child hood. Talk about depression!!! I'm amazed I survived.
Sometime in my tweens I started gaining weight despite being on a very healthy diet. My brother is insulin dependent diabetic and has been since I was a toddler, so my mother was super careful about our nutrition. I was put on prednisone when I was 9 and it is after that time I started having problems. 
I literally starved to be thin in my teens. I was a size 14 and thought I was huge. So, I ate less than 100 calories a day, every day for more than 6 months. I still only got to 124 pounds. (I'm 5'7"). 
Anyways, I REALLY want to know when it became common practice to treat high TSH despite normal t4 and t3. I've paid a VERY high price for doctors/medicine's failure to treat me in a timely fashion. 
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

This TSH thing seems very overrated. Why isn't something being done about it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mocknbird2 said:


> So, I've been wondering when doctors started to treat secondary hypothroidism.
> After years of super high TSH levels, (at ages 14, 19, 23....26) I finally got treated at the age of 30 (which was about ten years ago and it's taken years to get me anywhere close to normal, but I still fluctuate like crazy) I gained 60 pounds in two months and the docs did yet another thyroid test. THe difference was this time they gave me synthroid. Even then it took a few years, 3 endos and over 100 lbs of weight gain before my labs were "normal"
> 
> . Why did it take them SO long?? I've been dealing with hypothyroidism since childhood. My TSH was first measured abnormal (it was VERY high; 17 if I remember correctly) when I was 14. I was overweight for no apparent reason; and this endocrinologist told me everything was fine since my t3 and t4 were normal. That I just needed to eat less. When I told him I didn't eat much already. He gave me a look of disbelief and told me "clearly you're eating too much) So, I starved to be normal sized/thin. You can imagine what that's done for me. I shudder to think of all the things that could've been different in my life if I[d just been treated for my hypothyroidism earlier. My legs aren't straight (knock knees), my hair is super thin, I'm always cold, I'm still overweight despite a normal healthy diet, my skin is dry, my nails brittle and thin, my body temp is rarely over 97; my periods often irregular, etc, I get tired easily........\
> ...


Welcome to the board!

So.....................bringing it up to today, are you being treated? Why do you say you have secondary hypothyroid?

When did you last have lab tests? Can you post your most recent lab results with the ranges?

Have you not "ever" had FREE T3 or FREE T4 run?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Have you ever had antibodies' tests done?

You are not alone in this; we all share bits and pieces if not all of your story. I went undiagnosed for 20 plus years.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are not alone in this; we all share bits and pieces if not all of your story. I went undiagnosed for 20 plus years.


I hate this. My mother has probably had MS since her 20's or 30's and she didn't get diagnosed until she was 50. She is in such bad shape now. She had been going to the doctor for 2 years with vertigo issues. He kept telling her it was "inner ear" and gave her medicine for dizziness. She called me from her bed and told me she had been there for days and couldn't walk. After doing some research I told her to go to the ER and demand an MRI. They found lesions on her brain. I was so scared for her. A couple of months later she was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.

The thing is, she wasn't "dizzy" and if the doctor had poked around a little he would have figured it out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phayah said:


> I hate this. My mother has probably had MS since her 20's or 30's and she didn't get diagnosed until she was 50. She is in such bad shape now. She had been going to the doctor for 2 years with vertigo issues. He kept telling her it was "inner ear" and gave her medicine for dizziness. She called me from her bed and told me she had been there for days and couldn't walk. After doing some research I told her to go to the ER and demand an MRI. They found lesions on her brain. I was so scared for her. A couple of months later she was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.
> 
> The thing is, she wasn't "dizzy" and if the doctor had poked around a little he would have figured it out.


Scary story. I am so so sorry for your mom...................and you. How awful but sadly not surprising.

Wah!:sad0049:


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> Scary story. I am so so sorry for your mom...................and you. How awful but sadly not surprising.
> 
> Wah!:sad0049:


The sad thing is, I have no medical background and I was able to figure out (based on her description) it was brain related - not EAR. It was because I took the time to dig and ask questions. There are a lot of very specific types of vertigo and dizzy symptoms based on how they manifest. It seems like the medical field is all about production now, "Here's a pill, next!

I really hate that doctor now but my mother STILL goes to him for checkups, etc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phayah said:


> The sad thing is, I have no medical background and I was able to figure out (based on her description) it was brain related - not EAR. It was because I took the time to dig and ask questions. There are a lot of very specific types of vertigo and dizzy symptoms based on how they manifest. It seems like the medical field is all about production now, "Here's a pill, next!
> 
> I really hate that doctor now but my mother STILL goes to him for checkups, etc.


Good for you! Empowerment! That is where it is at!!!


----------

